# led problem



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

ok so i am wiring up a 50 inch light bar in my truck and 2 7 inch ones in the rear and when i turn the rear ones on they make a buzzing noise they are not on a resister just switchs and relays i ran 16 gauge wire to everything could that be the problem no resister ? or any other suggestions the operation volts are 10 to 30 if i do need a resister how do i size it by wire or volts ?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The lights are buzzing? Connect them directly to the battery, see if they buzz. If no buzzing, you have a low voltage supply, or bad common [ground].
Good quality lights, or China?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

bru z71;2143465 said:


> ok so i am wiring up a 50 inch light bar in my truck and 2 7 inch ones in the rear and when i turn the rear ones on they make a buzzing noise they are not on a resister just switchs and relays i ran 16 gauge wire to everything could that be the problem no resister ? or any other suggestions the operation volts are 10 to 30 if i do need a resister how do i size it by wire or volts ?


Is the truck running when you turn everything on or is the truck only on?


----------



## muddertrucker (Nov 13, 2016)

How do you have it grounded? What size amp are you using with the relay? The buzzing noise is certainly not normal. Does it happen to be a Torton brand bar? They seem to have high reports of this and the issue is often within the light bar.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Randall Ave said:


> Good quality lights, or China?


I would put money on the ladder.

Seems like the cheap eBay led stuff buzzes every time.


----------

